# No Picture from VCR Through Tivo



## DR_EVIL999 (May 4, 2005)

Hello, wondering if anyone can help with this.

Got a Thompson uk tivo, scart connected from tv socket on back of tivo to tv. Scart from aux on back of tivo to the digibox. Now i want to plug in a video/dvd into the vcr socket on the tivo so i can switch to them with the vcr button on the tivo remote, nomatter what i plug in all i get when i press vcr on the remote is a blank screen with sound only, Help!!


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Sure you haven't got the VCR and TV sockets the wrong way round?


----------



## DR_EVIL999 (May 4, 2005)

VCR is the top one right? Pretty sure its right


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

This might be an RGB/composite issue.

Some screens (models from Philips and Thomson that I know of, also Pioneer plasmas) allow you to permanently select RGB as a scart source and, having done so, they will no longer see a composite source on that scart input. Your VCR is surely outputting composite and you may have set the Tivo input/output and TV input to RGB.

Or it could be a duff scart lead.


----------



## plink30 (Oct 3, 2006)

Check out the thread "Connecting DVD recorder to Tivo", the guys on the forum have had a few good suggestions.


----------



## DR_EVIL999 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks i have read that thread already. I guess i could connect the tivo to a different scart on the tv? Also the main thing i want to do is not backup stuff to vcr but just watch dvds through my dvd player as my tv scarts are totally full up, i'm sure it should be a quick easy solution to my scart problem, i have tried 2 devices in the input to tivo and both just give out sound and no display, what if tivo thought my vid was on the coax link? i have no coax at all, dont use it.


----------



## DR_EVIL999 (May 4, 2005)

Tried the tivo on a different scart socket and its still the same?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Have you tried another SCART lead that you know is good?
Have you tried the same SCART lead 'the other way around'?
If you connect the DVD directly to the SCART input on the TV that Tivo is connected does it work OK?
Some SCART leads don't have all the pins connected and this can cause problems.


----------



## DR_EVIL999 (May 4, 2005)

Dvd works spot on in the same scart as the tivo, i will swap the tivo scart and see if that is the problem, Thanks for your help!


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

I think the problem here is that your DVD player is setup to output RGB but AFAIK the Tivo VCR scart is composite only so when you switch Tivo to VCR it just lets composite through not RGB. See if you can setup your DVD player to output composite instead of RGB.

Also, have you tried a VCR on the VCR scart? These definately output composite so are a dead cert to work through a Tivo.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

On SCART most pins are doubled so there are input composite and output composite pins, input audio pins and output audio pins - the RGB pins are not like this. One SCART connection has 1 set of RGB pins so they are set on a device as input or output.

On the Tivo VCR SCART socket the RGB pins are set to input. If you connect an RGB capable DVD player to the Tivo VCR socket it will pass through an RGB signal to the Tivo TV SCART.
I had my DVD player daisy chained this way until I bought a Quintro+ SCART switch.

The confusion comes from the fact that Tivo will only output composite to a device on the VCR SCART (e.g. a VCR) as RGB capable DVD recorders came after Thomson launched the one and only series 1 UK Tivo.


----------

